# I see this message when I type portupgrade -R php5-\*



## mfaridi (Mar 10, 2009)

I see this message when I type


```
portupgrade -R php5-\*
```

see


```
Stale dependency: php5-extensions-1.3 --> openldap-client-2.3.43 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force
```

when I run pkgdb -F 

it want install evolution and can not 
so what I must do


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

You're missing openldap-client. Install it and the message goes away.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're missing openldap-client. Install it and the message goes away.



if I type 

```
pkg_info | grep openldap-client
```

I see this output


```
openldap-client-2.4.15_1 Open source LDAP client implementation
```


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

there is no answer ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not here 24/7, be more patient 

php5-extensions-1.3 depends on openldap-client-2.3.43. You have openldap-client-2.4.15_1 installed (note the version difference).


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm not here 24/7, be more patient
> 
> php5-extensions-1.3 depends on openldap-client-2.3.43. You have openldap-client-2.4.15_1 installed (note the version difference).



So I understand I must delete openldap-client-2.4.15_1 and install openldap-client-2.3.43 , but I think many packages need openldap-client-2.4.15_1 , so what I must do with them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Run pkgdb -F and tell php-extensions to use the existing openldap-client.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Run pkgdb -F and tell php-extensions to use the existing openldap-client.



I run pkgdb -F , but I do not see anything about openldap , I see this output


```
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'x11/libxfce4mcs': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11/libxfce4mcs' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
	xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 ? [no] y
--->  Deinstalling 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3'
pkg_delete: package 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
xfce-4.6.0
xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! libxfce4mcs-4.4.3	(pkg_delete failed)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3
Mostafa# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'x11/libxfce4mcs': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11/libxfce4mcs' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
	xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint: xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-settings-manager.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
 -> The package may have been succeeded by some of the following package(s):
	xfce4-settings-4.6.0
Unregister xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 keeping the installed files intact? [no] 
Deinstall xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-plugins': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-plugins' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint: xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-ui-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-keyboard-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-mouse-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-display-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
 -> The package may have been succeeded by some of the following package(s):
	xfce4-settings-4.6.0
Unregister xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 keeping the installed files intact? [no] 
Deinstall xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Duplicated origin: textproc/ebook-tools - ebook-tools-0.1.1 ebook-tools-0.1.1_1
Unregister any of them? [no] y
  Unregister ebook-tools-0.1.1 keeping the installed files intact? [no] y
  -> ebook-tools-0.1.1_1 is kept.
  --> Saving the ebook-tools-0.1.1's +CONTENTS file as /var/db/pkg/ebook-tools-0.1.1_1/+CONTENTS.ebook-tools-0.1.1
  --> Unregistering ebook-tools-0.1.1
  --> Done.
Duplicated origin: delete - libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
Unregister any of them? [no] 
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 1323 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
Stale dependency: digikam-0.10.0.r2 -> ebook-tools-0.1.1 (textproc/ebook-tools):
Fixed. (-> ebook-tools-0.1.1_1)
Stale dependency: gnome2-2.24.3_1 -> evolution-exchange-2.24.4 (mail/evolution-exchange):
evolution-webcal-2.24.0 (score:58%) ? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [no] 
Install stale dependency? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] no
New dependency? (? to help): 
Skip this? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] 
Skipped.
Stale dependency: kde4-4.2.1 -> ebook-tools-0.1.1 (textproc/ebook-tools):
Fixed. (-> ebook-tools-0.1.1_1)
Stale dependency: kdegraphics-4.2.1 -> ebook-tools-0.1.1 (textproc/ebook-tools):
Fixed. (-> ebook-tools-0.1.1_1)
Stale dependency: postgresql-server-8.3.3 -> postgresql-client-8.3.3 (databases/postgresql83-client):
postgresql-client-8.2.12 (score:81%) ? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] no
Install stale dependency? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] no
New dependency? (? to help): 
Skip this? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] 
Skipped.
Stale dependency: typo3-4.2.6 -> php5-ctype-5.2.8 (textproc/php5-ctype):
php5-curl-5.2.9 (score:37%) ? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [no] 
Install stale dependency? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] no
New dependency? (? to help): 
Skip this? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes] 
Skipped.
```

do I make mistake ???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

No, no mistake. The problem is that pkgdb -F will check for problems in *all* of your installed ports. Since you appear to have 1323 installed ports (which I will call 'admirable'), and a lot of your ports are severely out of date, pkgdb -F is having a field day listing each and every problem in your ports tree. 

I really think you should have a fresh, strong pot of Afghani coffee by your side and attempt a global portupgrade. The longer you wait, the deeper the hole you're in will be, until the day comes that no port maintenance tool like portupgrade or pkgdb can help you resolve all of the missing/outdated dependencies. 

I advise against running portupgrade -a (which will trigger an _enormous_ pkgdb -F run). Try running */usr/sbin/pkg_version -L '='*, and tackle outdated ports one by one. Good luck. And I hope the coffee doesn't run out.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No, no mistake. The problem is that pkgdb -F will check for problems in *all* of your installed ports. Since you appear to have 1323 installed ports (which I will call 'admirable'), and a lot of your ports are severely out of date, pkgdb -F is having a field day listing each and every problem in your ports tree.
> 
> I really think you should have a fresh, strong pot of Afghani coffee by your side and attempt a global portupgrade. The longer you wait, the deeper the hole you're in will be, until the day comes that no port maintenance tool like portupgrade or pkgdb can help you resolve all of the missing/outdated dependencies.
> 
> I advise against running portupgrade -a (which will trigger an _enormous_ pkgdb -F run). Try running */usr/sbin/pkg_version -L '='*, and tackle outdated ports one by one. Good luck. And I hope the coffee doesn't run out.


Yes I have many package are installed on my system but when I run

```
portmaster -L
```
 I see only 60 of them need upgrade and all of them are update I run this command

```
/usr/sbin/pkg_version -L '='
```
and I see this output 


```
Mostafa# /usr/sbin/pkg_version -L '='
apache-ant                          <
evolution-data-server               <
linux-scim-libs                     <
php5-ftp                            <
php5-gd                             <
php5-gettext                        <
php5-iconv                          <
php5-imap                           <
php5-ldap                           <
php5-mbstring                       <
php5-mcrypt                         <
php5-mhash                          <
php5-ming                           <
php5-mssql                          <
php5-mysql                          <
php5-mysqli                         <
php5-odbc                           <
php5-openssl                        <
php5-pdo                            <
php5-pdo_sqlite                     <
php5-posix                          <
php5-readline                       <
php5-session                        <
php5-simplexml                      <
php5-snmp                           <
php5-sockets                        <
php5-spl                            <
php5-sqlite                         <
php5-tokenizer                      <
php5-xml                            <
php5-xmlrpc                         <
php5-xmlwriter                      <
php5-zlib                           <
postgresql-server                   <
ruby+pthreads+oniguruma             <
transmission-cli                    <
```

you see I do not have many package , many of them are depend on php extension


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, then one pot of coffee should be enough. Upgrade all of them, one by one. You will probably need to run pkgdb -F quite a few times, but better now than in a month's time, when you will have 100+ outdated ports. No one will be able to help you out unless your ports are up-to-date (and are kept up-to-date). 

*By the way: either use portupgrade or portmaster!* If you use portmaster a few times, portupgrade will have an outdated database (pkgdb.db), which will make it very difficult to get synchronised again. I think using only portmaster will be wiser, because you won't need pkgdb -F every time, and portmaster will stop after any error, forcing you to resolve them one by one. For the record, tools like portinstall, pkgdb, pkg_deinstall, portsdb, portsclean etc. are _all part of portupgrade_ (see /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade/pkg-plist), so if you use portmaster, leave these programs alone, or you will have to run pkgdb -F again and again. If you decide to go with portmaster, uninstall portupgrade.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

but I installed php-extension 1.3 and this package must install all of them I install it 
but I see this output


```
php5-ftp                            <
php5-gd                             <
php5-gettext                        <
php5-iconv                          <
php5-imap                           <
php5-ldap                           <
php5-mbstring                       <
php5-mcrypt                         <
php5-mhash                          <
php5-ming                           <
php5-mssql                          <
php5-mysql                          <
php5-mysqli                         <
php5-odbc                           <
php5-openssl                        <
php5-pdo                            <
php5-pdo_sqlite                     <
php5-posix                          <
php5-readline                       <
php5-session                        <
php5-simplexml                      <
php5-snmp                           <
php5-sockets                        <
php5-spl                            <
php5-sqlite                         <
php5-tokenizer                      <
php5-xml                            <
php5-xmlrpc                         <
php5-xmlwriter                      <
php5-zlib                           <
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Upgrade them yourself, it takes 20 minutes. Focus on solutions, not problems ..


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Upgrade them yourself, it takes 20 minutes. Focus on solutions, not problems ..


Ok
Thanks
I will do that


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

But please do choose between portmaster and portupgrade, and stick with your choice. In the long run, portmaster is easier, I believe.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> But please do choose between portmaster and portupgrade, and stick with your choice. In the long run, portmaster is easier, I believe.



Thanks Thanks Thanks
I use this command for upgrade 

```
portmaster -R php5-\*
```

and after sometimes I see this output

```
===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files
===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Re-installation of php5-dba-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-bz2-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-pcre-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-filter-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-spl-5.2.8 to php5-spl-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-gmp-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-ftp-5.2.8 to php5-ftp-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-gettext-5.2.8 to php5-gettext-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-iconv-5.2.8 to php5-iconv-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-imap-5.2.8 to php5-imap-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mcrypt-5.2.8 to php5-mcrypt-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-ming-5.2.8 to php5-ming-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mssql-5.2.8 to php5-mssql-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mysql-5.2.8 to php5-mysql-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mysqli-5.2.8 to php5-mysqli-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-openssl-5.2.8 to php5-openssl-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-pdo-5.2.8 to php5-pdo-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.8 to php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-posix-5.2.8 to php5-posix-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-readline-5.2.8 to php5-readline-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-session-5.2.8 to php5-session-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-sockets-5.2.8 to php5-sockets-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-sqlite-5.2.8 to php5-sqlite-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-tokenizer-5.2.8 to php5-tokenizer-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-xml-5.2.8 to php5-xml-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-dom-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-exif-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-xmlwriter-5.2.8 to php5-xmlwriter-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-zlib-5.2.8 to php5-zlib-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-bcmath-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-xmlrpc-5.2.8 to php5-xmlrpc-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-dbase-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mbstring-5.2.8 to php5-mbstring-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-simplexml-5.2.8 to php5-simplexml-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-ldap-5.2.8_1 to php5-ldap-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-calendar-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-curl-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-snmp-5.2.8_2 to php5-snmp-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-odbc-5.2.8 to php5-odbc-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-gd-5.2.8_1 to php5-gd-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-sysvmsg-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-sysvsem-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-sysvshm-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-tidy-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-wddx-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-xmlreader-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-xsl-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-extensions-1.3
	Re-installation of php5-ncurses-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-pcntl-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-pgsql-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-pspell-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-recode-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-shmop-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-soap-5.2.9
	Re-installation of php5-sybase_ct-5.2.9
	Upgrade of php5-mhash-5.2.8 to php5-mhash-5.2.9
```

so now when I run this command 


```
/usr/sbin/pkg_version -L '='
```

I see this output

```
apache-ant                          <
evolution-data-server               <
linux-scim-libs                     <
postgresql-server                   <
ruby+pthreads+oniguruma             <
transmission-cli                    <
```

thanks again


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to hear. Now leave portupgrade and pkgdb alone, because they have no knowledge of what portmaster has done, so they will tell you everything's wrong and out of date and broken etc. 

If you wish, you can deinstall portupgrade, ruby-bdb (if nothing else needs it!), and ruby18 (if nothing else needs it!). And you can delete /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db and /usr/ports/INDEX-7.[bz2|db] as well, because only portupgrade/pkgdb need them. 

I think a lot of your problems and confusion were caused by using portupgrade and portmaster at the same time, which is not really a problem for portmaster (it doesn't use databases), but certainly for portupgrade.


----------



## rota (Mar 12, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> And you can delete /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db and /usr/ports/INDEX-7.[bz2|db] as well...


Just to be on the safe side...

```
rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
rm /usr/ports/INDEX-7.bz2
rm /usr/ports/INDEX-7.db
```
Do I also need to delete /usr/ports/INDEX-7 or leave it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2009)

No, that's part of the ports tree.


----------



## rota (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, I deleted that too. :\ But it doesn't seem to affect anything.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2009)

It'll come back at the next portsnap update.


----------



## rota (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comforting answer.  I only use csup so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------

